# Keine Auswahl mehr beim Grub Bootmanager möglich



## AlexFCB87 (24. September 2009)

*Keine Auswahl mehr beim Grub Bootmanager möglich*

Hallo,
habe eine Frage. Ich hab schon seit einem halben Jahr neben Vista auf einer 50GB Partition noch Ubuntu installiert (hatte bei der Ubuntu Installation also schon Vista drauf).
Habe den Grub Bootmanager so eingestellt das ich 5 Sekunden Zeit habe auszuwählen ob Vista oder Ubuntu.
Nun wollte ich mal wieder auf Ubuntu und die Tastatur reagiert nicht mehr! Habe es schon ein paar mal versucht, auch mal in einen anderen USB rein aber es passiert einfach nichts. Ins Bios komme ich noch problemlos.

Habe das ganze nun seit einer Woche. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das es am neuen Bios liegt ??? Gibt es da irgend eine wichtige Einstellung die vielleicht zurückgesetzt wurde? 

Für eine Antwort wäre ich euch echt dankbar... 

LG


----------



## Bauer87 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Keine Auswahl mehr beim Grub Bootmanager möglich*

Für Grub muss bei USB-Tastaturen „Legacy USB” (oder ähnlich) im BIOS aktiviert werden. Ansonsten werden die Geräte nämlich beim Booten abgeschaltet bis ein Treiber geladen wird.


----------



## AlexFCB87 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Keine Auswahl mehr beim Grub Bootmanager möglich*

THXXX. Die Option hieß so ähnlich.. (irgendwas mit Keyboard) und nun klappt es wieder!!


----------



## rebel4life (26. September 2009)

*AW: Keine Auswahl mehr beim Grub Bootmanager möglich*

Vieleicht ist deine BIOS Batterie leer, wenn das in den nächsten Wochen öfters passiert, solltest du dir Batterie austauschen, dann musst das nicht immer aufs neue einstellen.


----------



## Bauer87 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Keine Auswahl mehr beim Grub Bootmanager möglich*

Er meinte doch, dass er ein neues BIOS eingespielt hat.


----------

